# Redline R33



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

A few pics.
































































Magazine with full feature went on sale today


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Mmmm, that's looking very SEXY Renton - Well done, man, I know you've been burning the candle at both ends on this project!!!

It's come a long way! Look forward to seeing it in print!

Miguel


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Excellent work Renton!

Looks:smokin: 

I bet you are extremely pleased with the results


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

thats tastey.. i want a couple of those passanger seats.. what are they? how much?


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Oh yes I do like that, much better than it's previous livery.

Very nice indeed. Good work.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

What about under the hood?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Cheers guys.

I'm sure it's not gonna be to everyone's taste... at least I hope it's not!

Engine pic for those who might not have seen it.










I would show one of it fitted, but it's not much to look at at the mo as there's still a bit of tarting up to do under the bonnet.

It made a true 580bhp by the way.


----------



## clarky88 (Jan 19, 2006)

hi Renton

nice work renton the skyline looks amazing! is the install turners install carbon or fiberglass? its hard to tell from the pic.

cheers


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

I reckon you buys should get it featured on both mags from Futurenet!

J-Tuner & Redline. You know it deserves it!


----------



## clarky88 (Jan 19, 2006)

woops that was ment to say is the turners install made from fibre glass or carbon fibre**


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

looks better than before - really liking the graphics.

how did the dash pod fit?


Simon


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

rico2k_uk said:


> thats tastey.. i want a couple of those passanger seats.. what are they? how much?


Cobra Missano with all the whistles and bells. £800 each.



clarky88 said:


> whoops that was meant to say is the Turners install made from fibre glass or carbon fibre**


The inside of the boot lid and most of the boot install is trimmed in carbon look leather.
The pod the boot screen is mounted in is made from fibreglass.

The driver's side of the dash is carbon wrapped. The build on the passenger side is genuine carbon - see comment below.

Boot slam panel and sill kicks are genuine carbon - from Simon at CDS :smokin: 

Cobra seats are also real carbon.



Simonh said:


> looks better than before - really liking the graphics.
> 
> how did the dash pod fit?
> 
> Simon


Fitted like a glove - fantastic job  and about a tenth of the weight of the original fibreglass build you took the mould from.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Why do you use 2 wastegates??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Why do you use 2 wastegates??


It's how the Blitz kit is supplied. And they certainly work. It can run zero boost at 7,000rpm!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

It looks beautiful with style but I bet it weighs two tons with all those sterios and TVs


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

looks good, but why are the stickers backwards on the lower side bits?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Stickers are like a lot of the Jap tuner cars, written backwards on one side, normal on the other.

Look closely on the pics and you can see.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

the passenger seat is nice....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

It's clearly been very well done, but it's not really my cup of tea. Perhaps I'll prefer it when / if I see it in person.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

That car looks sooo erm like a tool would drive it.......bring it on Renton  


























Nice car  :smokin:


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

The only thing I don't like is interior wise with the drop down screen in back ( too Pimp My Ride !!! ) & the two types of different seats as I've always preferred ones ...
However its not my car so obviously not my taste, but none the less one very sweet GTR dude 

Well Done.

PS - Thoroughily jealous though, just makes me sigh as there's so much I want sorted on mine but serious lack of funds ... just need to rob a few banks now as my six numbers aren't coming up despite all the small children being sacrificed


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

nice car if thats what you like but it must just be a show car with all that silly ice and tele,not very practical as a track /drag /time attack car.but it,s each to there own,well done mate theres a lot off time and effort gone into the car to a very high standard:smokin: NISMOMAN


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm sure its very well done, but it looks hideous.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Looks good, just lose all the ICE and it would be great.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Graphics, I love the graphics :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

-C- said:


> I'm sure its very well done, but it looks hideous.


Agreed.

Not my cuppa tea, but if we all liked the same stuff...........


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

that looks stunning mate

who own's this car though,does Redling own it,or do you?

Who pays for the modifications awell


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i really really dont like it. i did like it before in the gulf colors, but it just looks ruined to me now.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Looks better than before IMHO


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

A cage and a big ass drop down screen??? To each his own I guess. What is the purpose of the car? Is it for company advertisement? Is ot for a stereo shop or a tuning co?

Very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Are your kids short sighted????  

I only ask as the rear TV is pretty OTT.   
Again, not my cuppa, an ICE'd GTR, but I apprecate 
the effort that must have gone into it.

Well done.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Searching for words -*

To get this across.

It looks to me like a race prepped car with the ICE as an afterthought, or a show car with race fitments stuffed in. It's all top notch kit and a staggering amount of work, but it's just too much.

It is a superb snapshot of the current British tuning/styling scene, with all of it being right on the money.

But somewhere inside is a deeply unhappy Japanese performance car.


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

wow wonderful


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Is that a do luck bodykit?


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

[N1ZMO] said:


> Is that a do luck bodykit?


 looks like it


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Very impressive. Clearly a lot of hard work went into that R33. Top stuff, guys.

Cya O!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

exterior and engine work looks good.. but not sure about having 100 lcd screens and big bass speakers..whats the point?... looks hidious and unnecessary to me..

Gulf set up was a lot better and the skyline was a skyline...


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Don't like looks old one looked much better i also not a huge fan ice.
Lose the ice and ugly bodykit only good thing about it is the engine.


----------



## drift_emperor (Apr 11, 2004)

like the bodykit, like the wheels. dislike everything else. waste of a gtr IMO


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Wow, alot of tough comments here. It is his money...guess he can do what he likes huh??


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Looks awesome Renton. Maybe loose the cinema screen tho


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Each to their own. It looks like a lot of hard work, time and money has gone into it. Congratulations on the result.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

When it was in Gulf colours, it was the same bodykit barring the 400R arch extensions and carbon bonnet.
And it didnt have a flash transmission, nowhere near as much power, and so on, the ICE setup is top quality and flashy looking, but not exactly huge or heavy.
Surely as it will be a lot faster etc now, its MORE of a skyline now, not less?!


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

> Surely as it will be a lot faster etc now, its MORE of a skyline now, not less?!


Debatable, its twice the weight now as its a mobile Barryboy disco!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Missing a few burberry items.....


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

nah its top class, from behind it looks reali reali menacing and evil in white. I can appreciate the fact that to somebody who's into there installs etc that yours is mighty inpressive.

Renton lates face it who gives a fuk wat anyone else thinks apart from you.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Haribo said:


> Renton lates face it who gives a fuk wat anyone else thinks apart from you


I imagine that he hopes that all the little kids who read Redline will give a "fuk" ...

Phil


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Well done Renton,

Like to graphics a lot! Though I never understood the fashion to have the writing backwards on one site? The seats are great and will be very good on the track. Car just looks cool.:smokin: Much, much better than the Gulf pale blue. Liking the rear LED lights too. 

But........there's always a but .........can't be bothered with all that ICE. I mean, what's the point in a Skyline. The entertainment is in the driving FFS! It must add a fair bit of weight? 

However, I understand that it's a demo car, so, can see why you have done it, and the install looks to be the dogs! Very well put together. Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh. 

Top job mate!

Andy.


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow , I like it very much.
You old men stop moaning about those TV screens.
It's a change to see a totaly impractical stripped out racer , Can't you see that this is going to be put on stand or sets at a car show in the future.
And I probably expect that to be his daily driver to get in and out of work.
And at the end of the day its his car , so it's up to him what he wants inside of it.  

Kyle


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

very nice! think you'd shave about 2 secs off the 1/4 mile time if you off'd the tv's! 


only joking of course good effort mate!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Thats exactly the point these kind of cars with hooooooge bass boxes, 10 dvd players, 100 lcd screens, amps, neons, NOS, led washers etc etc attracts and lures teenagers and young maxpower fans.. 

Does nothing to please true japanese performance enthusiasts interested in engine power and chassis dynamics.


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

i love those led rear lights  

two things this car will get you....loads of publicity and a sh1tload of beaver


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

can see the point in most off the mods(IF THATS WHAT YOU LIKE).but whats all that about a boost gauge and a exhaust temp gauge IN THE ****ING BOOT??????


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

been there once with a pug 106 gti, Featured in max twice, This thing had speakers and hydrolics mad F%$CKING thing lol. Glad I did it but wouldnt do it again.

Each to there own lads !!

Would rather spend the cash on me 34 now lol


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

Really eye-catching Renton! Gives me and idea what to do with my GT-R when I open my shop and use it as a demo car!  

Possibly with only a basic I.C.E. install though.

Well impressed though buddy!


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

The wheels look good you did not fit any bling bling style wheels that what i really hate on a performance car like a skyline gtr.
The rear is also ugly don't like the the heavy ice systhem better ditch it
I like the seats and the engine is ok.
Please repaint it in the gulf colors do something about the ugly rear end lose the graphics.
Then you have a decent skyline gtr.


----------



## fez123 (Feb 22, 2006)

the old blue and orange colour scheme looked better, the interior is very nice, but the what with the pink flowery things?


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*Minted*

Your car is totally minted everything about it is perfect i would nt change a thing .

How much you wanting for it . he he joke 

Nice wheels well:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments guys (good and bad).

Just found this pic and thought some might find it interesting...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

as may have been already said - it will be very interesting to get that on a hub and then wheel dyno.

nice result though 

how is it run in it it hasn't been in the car before it goes on the engine dyno???

Simon


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

The dyno puts it through an automated running in program, varying revs, load etc.
We gave it 5 hours before we gave it any boost and started the mapping.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Renton, top job mate, the ice is not my cup of tea but I suppose you must appeal to all your readers and some will like ice and some wont 

Conrad

the Racing line (UK) Ltd


----------

